# QLD 5/6/11 Caloundra (the rock monster)



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Sometimes the rock monster demands a sacrifice.

First up, there are no pictures - it was dark and I was on my own aside from a few really great blokes at the ramp launching a tinny.
Secondly, yes I am aware how risky it is to launch at this location, in the dark and alone (my wife also reminds me of this fact...constantly)
lastly - yes I am sure the image you have in your head is very close to what actually happened...yes I am sure it would hae been hilarious to see.

So - between a focus on Bream tournaments and other assorted personal issues only my shrink and I know about, I have not made t offshore in a little over 12 months. Having wrapped up the last tournament I will fish for a while and the mornings being crisp I have been super keen to get back on my old prowler and head out to Brays Rock to chase some Snapper.

Sunday was looking the goods, with the weather being great and my ability to get the wife at a weak moment for the required permission I packed the car ready to go.

I arrived around 4.45am to a quiet and dark Kings Beach ramp in time to watch a few blokes launch a tinny and head for the blinker. There was little wind, smallish swell and that quiet anticipation of a great days fishing. I had the yak packed and checked it over a few times by 5.15 and everything was ready bar the sounder as I had forgot to charge the battery. I was travelling light with only 2 rods, one with 4lb Fireline and 6lb leader for throwing the plastics around and the heavier rod a 3-5kg spin outfit with 20lb braid and 20lb leader in case some Tuna showed up.

Another couple of blokes pulled in t launch a tinny as I pulled the yak to the waters edge and we chatted for a bit about fishing and the perils of the nearby Caloundra Bar (The mouth of the passage not the hotel). We bid each other good luck and I took the yak to the water.

I watched the waves in the dim moonlight and counted the sets - 3 sets in total. As the 4th set started to roll in I readied myself and the yak. The last wave was coming to the ramp and I pushed out over it and jumped in the seat - paddle in hand all set and away paddling hard.

I was in the water about 5 seconds when I looked up and saw the clean up set in front of me. I gunned it and as I did changed tack slightly to manoeuvre around the break. The first wave broke about 3m in front of me and I leaned back and got the yak up over / through the wash. Paddling hard the second wave came in and I was going to get there but then it pitched and broke almost 1m front of me. Again I leaned back and got the nose up, it picked me up and took me back a little as I fought to get through - it started to turn me side on as I made it over. The third wave got me :shock: 
It broke not far from the yak, but I was sitting at 45 degrees to the wave. It hit the nose and spun me side on before I flipped and rolled under the yak. In the time I was over and up the other side would have only been a few seconds but when I stood up and grabbed the yak I was hit in the back by the next wave and washed onto the rocks.

I grabbed the nose of the yak and set my footing - I was only up to my knees by now and I started grabbing the flotsam and chucking it in the yak - thank go d for home made leashes. One of the guys from the ramp had witnessed the whole episode and to his credit didn't laugh loud enough for me to hear or for so long that he couldn't come to my aid. He was there very quickly making sure I was ok and helped get the gear in the yak - top bloke and many thanks.

I got back to the ramp and evaluated the damage. Nothing hurt but pride...and a bump on the knee...both knees actually. I did however manage to loose the 2 water bottles from my esky, a tackle bow full of jig heads, a pack of Gulp alive, seat pad, cheap pair of polarised sunnies (despite a sunnies saver leash around my neck) and the top section of the heavy rod.

I was soaking wet, roughed up and had lost quite a bit of gear, but I have not been offshore for over 12 months and if I pack up and go home now without even getting a lure in the water I will be fuming about this for weeks. I dumped the half rod in the car and checked the lure stocks - I had 2 packs of spare jig heads and some spare plastics I could still use.

Back on the horse and into the darkness we went - incident free. The Rock Monster has been appeased....

I managed an undersized squire on the first cast at Brays and all up caught around a dozen small fish, 2 keepers at 45cm and 58cm and was busted off twice. I also managed to hookup on a tuna when a school of longtails busted up about 10m in front of me - I really had no business throwing a 1/4oz switchblade at them on 4lb fireline with 6lb leader but the 25 odd seconds of fully loaded ZZZZZZZZZ before the hooks straightened were so worth it.








Back at the ramp and I landed without incident...until a wave washed the yak smack into my shins...but other than that without incident. I packed up and went for a walk along the rocks - a bloke playing with his son had found my seat pad, sunscreen, a water bottle and gulp alive and put them up on a rock for whoever owned them - Thanks so much mate.

So anyway - if any of the Caloundra crew happen to find the top half of a deep maroon colour 3-5kg 7ft 2 spin stick on the bottom about 20m or so S/W of the ramp at Kings, can you PM me - I would really appreciate it 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

All I can say is you deserve all the Fish you caught after that dunking.
I second the beach launches.
Paul


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Geez Steve. I've been there mate but only on the way in. I feel your pain brother. As the others have said well done on still deciding to go out and not go home. I would probably still be there somewhere crouched in the foetal position crying like a schoolgirl.

Hopefully Rocky has had his fill for a while. I'm hopefully going out tomorrow so will look around.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

STEVE! You poor bugger!
Lesson, don't count the waves. They can't count, so don't play the game. Having said that, you were unlucky, but that's what happens in the dark when you can't see sh*t!
I didn't burst out laughing until I read the 4lb attack on the tuna! Now that's worth a belly laugh! Thanks for that one mate.
At least you got a feed.
That ramp is a great place to launch. I even launch my AI there if the conditions are ok. BUT as always the sea commands respect. I think, unless it's dead flat, you need to have a powerdul spotty to watch the break for a bit before launching.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Steve, 
I bumped into you around bray rock after you lost the tuna, good to hear you ended up going out but I reckon the beach launch is much safer. 
Also grats on the 58cm snapper.

Dan


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all - third time at a response. If this computer logs me out again....

Thanks for the advice - I know how lucky I am to get out as easily as I did. I have launched here dozens of times in light and dark and never had a worry, there was enough light to see the swell and waves forming and I was comfortable with conditions and confident in my ability - this is bit of a reality check and reminder not to be too keen.

Hey Alby - yeah I hear ya mate, I may have been a little unlucky but I am the first to admit I am the on;y one who put me in the position to be unlucky. I like this launch spot as well as I have always been able to get in and out with minimal trouble and until Sunday 0 incidents, but as you say - gotta respect the ocean.

Greg - good luck tomorrow mate. Thanks for having a look bud, I really appreciate it but don't go out of your way. I got rolled in the surf zone where visibility underwater is poor and you dont need me to tell you how risky it is hanging around in that area. Cheers

Paul and Indidog - thanks for the advice, I will have a look at Kings and Moffats - most likely Kings as the shore dump at Moffats has always put me off launching there.

Ahh 4lb. Have been told so often I need to up the line class but Snapper on bream gear is just too much fun. I almost always lose good fish to the 4lb out there, but when you do boat one, I am always just that little bit more chuffed.
LMAO - Oh that tuna was AWESOME! As I say, maybe I shouldn't have cast at them, and when I hooked up I knew I was toast but, the power. That drag screaming - I mean SCREAMING for 25 odd seconds - I am still smiling, I have never been so happy about pulling the hooks on a fish  WIll upload a pic of the blade asap.

Cheers all - stay safe.

Steve


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

why did you put in there?
wouldn't Shelly of been safer ?


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Chris

Interesting thought - I have never launched there so I am not sure if it would be safer. As I say, I have launced at this ramp dozens of times in varying conditions so am very confident and comfortable with the launch here. But as is the case with our sport, things can go wrong, I was just lucky enough and prepared enough I was able to recover quickly and safely.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

The waves were still there this morning and a bit hairy so I couldn't hang around in the impact zone sorry Steve. Should've dumped the yak and gone for a surf for all the effort and only one snap about 40cm which I chucked back.

I used to launch from Shellys but it has the shore dump from hell and you absolutely have to time it right. Coming back in was always a bugger. There's bloody rocks there in places too.

I usually do Moffs now and only the ramp if I'm fishing early before work

Cheers

Greg


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

You're lucky you weren't seriously hurt!
I admire your honesty for telling us the story, and your balls for getting out there again!

Well done mate! ;-)


----------

